# "Fly Boots" waste of your money! dont do it!



## floridaGirl13 (Jun 5, 2013)

I recently saw a "new" equine product online, fly boots - $40 a pair. Has anyone given in and purchased these? We cut the toes out of tube socks and put those on the horses legs, with the elastic above the knee, keeps the flies from biting their legs during the summer months. Anyone else have any wallet friendly ideas? We go through fly spray like hot cakes and at $15 a bottle I'm not entirely sure its worth the money


----------



## currycomb1 (Jun 5, 2013)

the equispot works wonders. the flies eat the donkeys legs raw, put the fly spoton on her, and in 2 weeks she is healed. no need for other fly stuff. good for 2 weeks at a time. there are about 3 different brands on the market, and a  variation in prices


----------



## Oakroot (Jun 5, 2013)

Fly predators work wonders.


----------



## secuono (Jun 5, 2013)

Yea, won't nylon stockings also work?
I don't get why people would pay for glorified socks when you can just buy them at the store for a lot less and they work the same. 

I hear of Flypredators, but we use barn lime to keep things dry and fly spray as needed, works so far.


----------



## floridaGirl13 (Jun 5, 2013)

Haha glorified socks. I like it. I am interested in fly predators,but I hope they tackle horse flies too,I'm getting lit up out here!


----------



## CritterZone (Jun 5, 2013)

We tried equispot on one of our horses last year and had awful results.  He was a pretty sick little guy.  Just read the potential side effects before trying it so you know what to look for.  Be prepared to scrub him down to clean the stuff off his skin if he has a reaction.  I'm sure it works for some, but I was pretty surprised when the only one I tried it on had a bad reaction.


----------

